# QUESTION: STIHL 660 large bar/DP muffler - advice?



## Wood N (Feb 24, 2014)

I've been milling red oak with my 660 STIHL setup and have come across some stuff too large for my 36" bar. 

To solve this, I just bought a Cannon Superbar 50" as this seems to be the only thing larger than 42" that will mount on the 660 without any additional machining. 

Now the QUESTION: I've been reading about the DP muffler's and everyone seems to be pleased with the added power. Because i am running a 50" bar instead of the max recommended 36", i am sure it would be helpful to add the DP. 

Has anyone done this using a ~50" bar and how did it run?
Would you recommend adding the DP in this situation?

I don't plan on running this bar all the time, but for milling i can imagine the extra power would do wonders for the life of my powerhead...

Thoughts and advice are welcome, thanks


----------



## knot head (Dec 20, 2012)

Wood N said:


> I've been milling red oak with my 660 STIHL setup and have come across some stuff too large for my 36" bar.
> 
> To solve this, I just bought a Cannon Superbar 50" as this seems to be the only thing larger than 42" that will mount on the 660 without any additional machining.
> 
> ...


That is a big bar, I would worry about burning a hole in the piston. The muffler will add power but at what cost?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

I just bought a very low hour used ms660 and have the same question. I have a dual port exhaust that I'll be mounting to it tomorrow and the saw came with a 32" bar but I want to mill stuff in the mid 30" range so I ordered a cannon 42" 3/8 pitch superbar and an accompanying ripping chain 0.050" from granberg. I hope to use the bar for milling but am starting to get worried about whether or not the saw will handle the extra size ok. Anyone have experience in this field!?


----------

